# problemi visualizzazione con XFree

## silverfix

Salve ragazzi!

questo è il mio primo messaggio su questo forum, sono emozionatissimo   :Surprised: 

ma passiamo al problema.

In pratica non so perchè (penso sia XFree.. ho la 4.2.1cmq sia..) programmi come:

xmms

kde

mplayer

xchat

licq

mi si vedono male... vi spiego.. tipo con kde oltre gli angoli smussati mi visualizza orrendi bordi neri.. questo lo fa anche con mplayer e xmms.. mentre con xchat mi da un errore grafico nello spazio al dilà delle "linguette" dei chan... non so se mi sono spiegato cmq   :Wink: 

----------

## silverfix

ho risolto decommentato la sezione relativa ai moduli di XFree...

 :Razz: 

----------

